# Calendar Contest



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Ok people lets get to guessing!! I'm attaching the calendar cover for those who don't have one. Also to help I have attached a grid were you can insert the furbutts name. When you're finished save the grid and email it back to me at [email protected]. Please include your screen name when sending back the grid. The person with the most correctly named Malts wins a prize. The deadline for your entry is January 10, 2008. Now no cheating and helping each other out!! Good Luck!!!!</span>
[attachment=31742:calander_malts.jpg]
[attachment=31741:grid.doc]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, OK. ....But it seemed so easy when there wasn't anything at stake... :smheat: 

JANUARY 10!!!! is that all??? :smcry: I'm gonna whine again.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

when i DL the grid thing, it doesnt let me open it.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't get this.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> when i DL the grid thing, it doesnt let me open it. [/B]



Try it now I saved it in an older version of Word.
[attachment=31748:grid3.doc]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG - the pressures on, isn't it. And -- no help from my SM friends.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Now I know what I'll be doing for the next week! This sort of thing is the sort of challenge that I get really crazy about and will stay up all night trying to figure it out! 

So far I've got 43!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm in :chili: I think I can get about 50 or so.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i still cant DL it. i'll just sit back and watch everyone else do it i guess...lol.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> Now I know what I'll be doing for the next week! This sort of thing is the sort of challenge that I get really crazy about and will stay up all night trying to figure it out!
> 
> So far I've got 43![/B]





> I'm in :chili: I think I can get about 50 or so.[/B]


Okay, I may as well give up now.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497278
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I'm with you! They all look alike after awhile...I dont' think I have a chance hehehe


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> i still cant DL it. i'll just sit back and watch everyone else do it i guess...lol.[/B]


Carrie do you have Word or Works? I can save it in Works if you need it if not just number them starting with the first row and so on.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry Maggie

I know I suggested this contest, but I am hopeless .. I have the calendar and like I mentioned before - a few of them started looking like each other.

I pass but I can't wait to see who the winner is ... 

What is the prize anyway - a free calendar ??? :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Sorry Maggie
> 
> I know I suggested this contest, but I am hopeless .. I have the calendar and like I mentioned before - a few of them started looking like each other.
> 
> ...



Nope and it depends on if it a girl or a boy!!! Come on take a stab at it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I'm in :chili: I think I can get about 50 or so.[/B]



show off!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

does anyone have a larger version of the pic?? :blush:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

OOOH.....I think I found Tchelsi!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> OOOH.....I think I found Tchelsi![/B]


LOLOLOL!!! she was one of the first ones i found, heidi! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

[attachment=31845:calander_malts2.JPG]
<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">I tried increasing the size but some of the fluffs are a bit distorted.</span>


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

This IS hard. I "Think" I've found 56. A few are ? marks though. They really do start looking alike after a while-I have to take breaks to refresh my eyes. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hold up stop the presses...that pic is wrong i will get u the right one.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> hold up stop the presses...that pic is wrong i will get u the right one.[/B]



Oh Jeez that was the latest and the greatest I found.....LOL.....so guys hold that thought until Jaime post the finished one!!!!! Hopefully in a larger size!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> OOOH.....I think I found Tchelsi![/B]


Unless I am WAY off base, she was the easiest of all to find. I found her before I found Coco. :wub:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

What a fun idea! I would do this even without a chance to win a prize. I doubt I would be able to identify 50 of the Malts though. This is like searching for Waldo only there are how many?

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> hold up stop the presses...that pic is wrong i will get u the right one.[/B]


k. thanks!! :biggrin: you can host it and just post a link to it so we can get the big size, if that's easiest...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497782
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yee-Ha!! Ride 'em cowgirl!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ok here is the real one...the 2nd and 3rd row are the ones that changed a little.


http://www.pbase.com/ladymontava/image/91197794


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thank you!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497282
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: well now with the bigger pictures I can even get more  :chili: but I swear there is a malt there with 2 different pictures  :smhelp:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=497770
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on the first pic there was doubles of a pair of malts which is why i had to update it  but i assure u there is only one of each malt on this version


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smrofl: I still see them. well at least I should get one of them right. they could be identical twins too belonging to different people :thumbsup:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498217
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: well now with the bigger pictures I can even get more  :chili: but I swear there is a malt there with 2 different pictures  :smhelp: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


on the first pic there was doubles of a pair of malts which is why i had to update it  but i assure u there is only one of each malt on this version
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Jaime much better!!!!! Oh we have some gorgeous Malts there!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Fay, I'm with you on the identical twins. There's couple of malts on there that look like Karli and even my husband said they looked liked her. Maybe after the calendar contest, it would be fun to do a "separated at birth" thread with pictures of malts which look alike (but really aren't litter mates) beside each other.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

******bumpity bump******


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Fay, I'm with you on the identical twins.[/B]


 :chili: I figured out the identical twins. haha I have 78 :chili: 

also I would like to know what you consider cheating :smrofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498239
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHOW OFF !!!

I CAN'T EVEN FIND 7 PLUS 8


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I found 40 something some with question marks... That was with the first calendar picture. I am going to have to have another look tomorrow, they are starting to all look the same.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Is that 78 dogs or 78 squares Fay? Man oh man-the competition is on! :HistericalSmiley: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=498239
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Is that 78 dogs or 78 squares Fay? Man oh man-the competition is on! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: 78 squares :chili: and I recognize more but forgot their names :brownbag:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You must be bored at work like me :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smrofl: actually I have that grid at home and keep forgetting to bring it in. don't worry Gena, I bet I forget to submit the thing on time


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha-Ha! I'm not concerned  



> :smrofl: actually I have that grid at home and keep forgetting to bring it in. don't worry Gena, I bet I forget to submit the thing on time [/B]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

bumpity bump tomorrow is the deadline!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

So who won? :aktion033:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeh good question - who won ... I bet Fay nabbed this competition !!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Ooh yes who is the lucky winner?

I couldnt enter in the end, not that I had a chance anyway, we got a huge virus and its destroying our computer.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...kosmo's+mom


----------

